# ABTs on the Traeger with Qview



## puckhed33 (Jan 11, 2016)

I must say I love how evenly the T cooks. These turned out way better than on my stick burner.













20160110_143411.jpg



__ puckhed33
__ Jan 11, 2016



















20160110_170907.jpg



__ puckhed33
__ Jan 11, 2016






I used shredded cheddar and cream cheese for the filling and maple bacon. Tasty!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2016)

They look delicious!


----------



## b-one (Jan 12, 2016)

They look great! If your interested there maybe some mod's you could make to your stick burner so it will work better,there's a lot of clever folks around here.


----------



## puckhed33 (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks guys. They were great. Thinking of adding something to the filling. Sausage or something.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 18, 2016)

puckhed33 said:


> Thanks guys. They were great. Thinking of adding something to the filling. Sausage or something.


PH, crumbled sausage ,lil smokies or shrimp are my favorites.


----------

